# Todays shading practice



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Used a tutorial from Toad Hollow Studio to draw this. Not sure which one I like better.








After the QTip.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

These are both wonderful.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks Terry, now if I could only figure out how to keep the background clean. Be nice if the background was optional!:baldy:


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

It's kind of funny because I really like the deep values you achieved in the first drawing but I like the smoothness of the second. So both versions are actually very nice. You did a really good job. 

The main thing I suggest is working from one side to the next..by that I mean..I am right handed so I always start my drawings on the left and work my way towards the right. That way I am never touching my drawing as I work. You may also put a piece of paper under your hand as you draw so that your hand doesn't come in contact with the piece. That will help with the messy factor as well.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Not bad...keep practicing and use fixative spray to avoid transfer.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I prefer not to use fixatives until my drawing is complete however if you choose to do so MAKE SURE that it is a workable fixative. You can find them at most art supply stores.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks Asancta and Chanda. I'll put this on my list.

On another topic, I bought a kneaded eraser recently and it was hard and dry. Is this to be expected when not buying from a real art supplier? I got it from Michaels.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have never had a kneaded eraser go hard and dry unless I inadvertently leave it out for an extended period of time (and I mean a really long time). So when you pull it apart it doesn't stretch out and allow you to move it at all? Maybe the packaging somehow got opened just enough to allow air in. 

I purchase a lot of my supplies through dick blick - online. Have had pretty good luck with them and the prices are pretty good too. Might be worth checking into if you haven't yet.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Nice work there! You are motivating me to draw, really >.<
Will look for Toad Hollow videos, they seem to be useful :3

I'm sorry, what is a fixative spray?? ? And a Kneaded eraser?


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Glad to hear I'm motivating you. That's awesome. Up until a couple of weeks ago, I didn't know what a kneaded eraser was either. It's just a putty like eraser that you can form to a point or whatever and pull out little areas of light.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Oooh I know what it is, but I've never seen one in my life, only in youtube videos. Are they expensive? ? I wonder how I should look for them in my country .-.

And the fixative spray? After google search I realized that the word "Fixative" is saying all >.< I tought it was a combined word with fix and... something else jajajajaja 

Thanks for the information :3


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I went back to the same store today. It wasn't Michaels it was ACMoore. I guess I had bought a cheap brand so I bought the best " well it was the highest price" and it comes with a plastic case to keep it in. It's made by Faber-Castell. This one is nice and soft as I would expect.


----------

